# Johannes Brahms - Hungarian Dances



## ZeptOr (Nov 18, 2007)

I have recently discovered Johannes Brahms' various Hungarian Dances and I have decided to do a research paper on them. I am currently collecting resources for the research project and I am just wondering if anyone would like to share any knowledge or opinions about these works.

Personally, my favorite of the 21 dance works is No. 1 in G minor.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

no real insight from me. i just enjoy them. they sound more gypsy than strictly hungarian.

dj


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

That sounds interesting. I don't know much about these works, but may offer some comment: If you're looking for more research material, it could be interesting to assess how "Hungarian" these dances actually are - I'm sure the sources are available nowadays on recordings, thanks to the works of ethnomusicologists. AFAIK, many of the Romantics used 'dodgy' sources when creating these folk idioms.


----------



## Sam (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm, you are right. But I know that there are specific scales etc, defined by their origin. For example, I am pretty sure that a Hungarian gypsy scale exists. You should check this out. I did a small amount of research on the topic when I had a sudden obsession with gypsy music, I'll try and find a copy of my file.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

mm, research on Hungarian dances, interesting idea. However, you might get better results with more "serious" compositions of Brahms.


----------

